# Ovulation and attention?



## tryingpatience (May 7, 2014)

Was thinking about what the MMSLP says about how women feel around the time of ovulation. Is there any truth to this? I get that women feel more sexual at different times of the month. But the book makes it seem like this biological urge is something that women are not aware of.

My gf always tells me that sometimes she just needs to feel better about herself and I believe her. So she'll dress up sometimes or put on more make up. I'd like to think that she does it for me sometimes. It just bothers me to think that sometimes we are biologically wired in such a way that we don't know what we're doing. I wouldn't want to see my gf as someone who is seeking attention from other men. Curious about what others have observed here.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

There's a lot of good research that backs up the idea that to some degree women are unconsciously driven by their hormones, in that many will dress and even walk more provocatively near ovulation.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

There is a LOT of truth to it.

You have to take into account the overall personality of the individual (risk taker, conservative) but those pre-ovulation hormones act like a disinhibitor.

That's why (young) women get their 'bad boy' experience when they drink on top of those hormones. It's like they've had a few drinks before they've hit the bar.

The combination of risk-taker, pre-ov' hormones and alcohol can make a female considerably less choosy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I become very horny when I am of my period. And I am very aware of it.

Re: your girlfriend, what is wrong with her wanting to wear make up and look nice? It's interesting that you assume that she's seeking attention from other men because she wants to look nice and wears lipstick.

Facepalm.


----------



## tryingpatience (May 7, 2014)

Jellybeans said:


> I become very horny when I am of my period. And I am very aware of it.
> 
> Re: your girlfriend, what is wrong with her wanting to wear make up and look nice? It's interesting that you assume that she's seeking attention from other men because she wants to look nice and wears lipstick.
> 
> Facepalm.


That's why I ask the question. I didn't assume. I just didn't know if that was the case with others. I also said that I believe her when she says she does it for herself. I've taken into account the personality part of the equation.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

When my W is ovulating she feels pain that runs down her leg. She is not very driven to making love at that time. However, once the cycle is completed she is very driven. 

As far as make-up, yes, more than likely, your GF is wearing make up for you and sometimes for her. I doubt it is to attract other guys.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

tryingpatience said:


> It just bothers me to think that sometimes we are biologically wired in such a way that we don't know what we're doing. I wouldn't want to see my gf as someone who is seeking attention from other men. Curious about what others have observed here.


Biology doesn't much care for your feelings.

As long as she's bringing the results of all that attention home to you, in the end, you win. Arousal and attention from other men does not directly translate into infidelity. If she feels more attractive, she'll take it out on you.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

during ovulation women usually experience swollen vulvas and they mewl loudly while sticking their butt into the air


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

:lol: I do.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

OMG! You guys are shameless! LOL!:rofl:

Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

If you are worried about that part of MMSL, you must not have gotten to the section about sperm warfare yet. You will get to hear about all the ways women cover their tracks so they can find the biggest penis possible and then (since according to the book this will never be the husband) have sex with you right after Mr. Big so the two sets of swimmers can battle it out and only one will make a baby (although the book doesn't mention this, it is actually possible for her to have two babies with different daddies...half sibling twins).

And since poor Mrs has nothing more than a hamster running the control panel, she doesn't even know it was wrong for her to do this. She will rationalize it into being because you didn't buy flowers that week.

All this occurs during ovulation. Thank god Athol has given you fair warning though. Happy reading.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Your limbic systems all belong to me


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> If you are worried about that part of MMSL, you must not have gotten to the section about sperm warfare yet. You will get to hear about all the ways women cover their tracks so they can find the biggest penis possible and then (since according to the book this will never be the husband) have sex with you right after Mr. Big so the two sets of swimmers can battle it out and only one will make a baby (although the book doesn't mention this, it is actually possible for her to have two babies with different daddies...half sibling twins).
> 
> And since poor Mrs has nothing more than a hamster running the control panel, she doesn't even know it was wrong for her to do this. She will rationalize it into being because you didn't buy flowers that week.
> 
> All this occurs during ovulation. Thank god Athol has given you fair warning though. Happy reading.


You guys are killing me today!!!:rofl::rofl:

This is more fun than I probably deserve today.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh it's no joke Conan...it's SCIENCE!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh it's no joke Conan...it's SCIENCE!!!


I would love to see a docudrama made of this! Like walking with dinosaurs.

The scenes in my mind of women behaving as you described would probably put me in a coma from laughing!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Do women have a "big penis radar"?

I have to stop. I am giggling like a little kid!:rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I believe Athol's theory is that every man has a bigger d*ck than you do, if you're married. So pretty much any chump will do because he's bigger than you. This makes it easy for us and since there's only a hamster in charge anyway...and um...oh look! A chump! (Wanders off following chump...)


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh sh!t! I am laughing so hard I am crying!

My stomach hurts, no need for crunches today!

I am going to have to read that book. Could not find it on Audible so out of luck there.

I need to develop an opinion of it as it seems quite popular.

GOD! I cannot stop cackling like a madman!:rofl:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Your limbic systems all belong to me


Sorry, fail.

All your limbic system are belong to us.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I believe Athol's theory is that every man has a bigger d*ck than you do, if you're married. So pretty much any chump will do because he's bigger than you. This makes it easy for us and since there's only a hamster in charge anyway...and um...oh look! A chump! (Wanders off following chump...)


So the guy's last name isn't an accident, I presume. 

I never read the book - the summary alone was all I needed to say "pass".


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Not into science eh, Cletus?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Not into science eh, Cletus?


Can't stand it. All that "data" and "proof" and "logical conclusions". How's a man supposed to reconcile his horoscope with all that claptrap?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It does get confusing. But I'm only operating on hamster power so what would I know? I love the sound my wheel makes though...squeak squeak...so cute. Oh look another chump...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

ConanHub said:


> Do women have a "big penis radar"?
> 
> I have to stop. I am giggling like a little kid!:rofl:


No radar, they check for the small roller skate at the ankle end of the trousers


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I believe Athol's theory is that *every man has a bigger d*ck than you do, *if you're married. So pretty much any chump will do because he's bigger than you. This makes it easy for us and since there's only a hamster in charge anyway...and um...oh look! A chump! (Wanders off following chump...)



Um, no I don't believe so 

Interesting topic. Some dorky scientists actually believe we put of an immunological scent to find a mate. You don't want your HLA genes to be too closely matched, always best to get diversity in the progeny. :rofl:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> It does get confusing. But I'm only operating on hamster power so what would I know? I love the sound my wheel makes though...squeak squeak...so cute. Oh look another chump...


That's Mr. Chump to you, hamster girl.

I'm coincidentally reading "Memoirs of a Geisha" right now. I'm guessing you would have fit in quite well in pre-war Japan.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

michzz said:


> No radar, they check for the small roller skate at the ankle end of the trousers


Whose roller skate you calling small, lady?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Sorry, fail.
> 
> All your limbic system are belong to us.


Somebody set us up the bum.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been tracking my wife's cycles for a few months now. Yesterday was her start of ovulation. Lastnight, 2 blowjobs and sex on and off for three hours. 
We chatted a bit over coffee this morning, next thing you know, she's rubbing my ****. She actually dragged me by my knob back to bed where we went at it for another hour and a half. 
I knew she was ovulating so during the day yesterday I sent her a few texts. All I did was some light flirting with her, nothing over the top. Our kids had a sleep over birthday party to attend so we had the house all to ourselves. It sure makes a difference when there is no chance of the kids interrupting. I told my wife she made me feel like I was in my twenties again.
I agree with the science behind the the ovulation cycle. I noticed she dresses a little sexier, wears a different perfume, picks out nicer jewellery etc. I learned to follow suit this month. I made sure I was clean shaven, dressed up, put on a cologne she used to love (I forgot I had) and had a bouquet of flowers and a bottle of her favourite wine. 
So far this has been the best weekend we've had together in years.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

The cycle is very clear for me. Going crazy around ovulation time, little slow down before period, and going sharply up when the first blood is drawn.


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

I have been tracking my wife cycle during last 15 years , and guess what ?

-She wears sexy staff during her period , and when her visitor goes , puff ; she is back to reality ! : underwares from wallmart I should give to grandma .

-her logic is simple , she always have pain 10 days before her period; 10 days of period and 7 to 8 days after the period !

-Apart from this we are having great sex!

So scientifically she is horny around ovulation ;practically : when an LD women is in her ovulation , her partner balls explode !


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sharing because I had been following this thread and thought this was on topic. 

http://www.iflscience.com/brain/contraceptives-even-out-male-beauty-playing-field

Hamsters unite!


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Cletus said:


> So the guy's last name isn't an accident, I presume.
> 
> I never read the book - the summary alone was all I needed to say "pass".


If that guy is the end-all authority on maleness, I don't want to watch it all go down in flames.

Dork-town.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

My drive goes up when i ovulate, but I'm fully aware that it's happening. There will be a point in my day where I'm like, "Wow, I'm thinking about sex a lot today! Oh yeah, it's about that time..."

I do myself up more at those times, but also at other times, just because i feel like it. Sometimes a girl just likes to feel pretty.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

The science of ovulating females is all spelled out here:

http://www.google.com.tr/url?sa=t&r...=cteK2GPMho0_bdU5grKxQg&bvm=bv.80642063,d.bGQ


----------

